# Sync Issues Lightroom CC  (latest version) Mac/iPhone XS



## annibee (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi, I am relatively new to Lightroom. A couple of years ago I uploaded my old iPhoto libraries to Lightroom (older classic version) but had no room on my computer to store my images and I found it too complicated to use as an everyday way of storing/syncing/uploading all my images from multiple devices/cameras. For the last couple of years, I've just used Dropbox as my photo storage and uploaded my images into random folders. However, it was messy and I ended up with duplicates etc.

So, when the new cloud-based Lightroom was introduced recently, I was motivated to try it. I cleaned up my photos from the last few years and started uploading them on my iMac using the desktop version. I organised them into folders and thought it was great until I realised the syncing to the cloud was taking ages!

I seem to have sync issues on all my devices using *Lightroom CC (latest 2018 version). *

*On my desktop* - iMac - it tells me there are 8,242 photos in my Library. And it says I'm syncing 6,977 photos. The amount of space used, however, never changes - (137Gb used out of 1TB)

*Online* it tells me there are 4,498 photos in my Library and 3,809 Sync Issues and when I look further into these issues, there are placeholders instead of images with the message _"IMG_567 Imported on (date) open Lightroom on iPhone to continue syncing.". _The uploading numbers are increasing and syncing decreasing, but ever so slowly. At most around 50 photos every 24hrs

*On my iPhone* - where Lightroom CC IS open. _T_here are 4,475 photos in the Library it says "Uploading - 66_ Pending (41%)" _Was 72 pending last night so I suppose it is going down.

I have had my iPhone plugged in and connected to Wifi for 3 days and nights, have logged off and back in on all devices, restarted. Refreshed Wifi etc and yet the photos don't seem to be uploading. It is a large photo Library but at this rate, it will take months to upload to the cloud. Is this normal?

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## CraigCohen (Jan 16, 2019)

1 -- Cloud photos are only counted when uploaded from a mobile device.
2 --Try turning off the sync and then restart phone and turn back on.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 16, 2019)

CraigCojhen said:


> 1 -- Cloud photos are only counted when uploaded from a mobile device.


I think you are confused here. Smart previews uploaded from Lightroom Classic do not count towards your cloud space. That doesn't mean that the photos aren't counted however, and the OP is not using Lightroom Classic anyway, but Lightroom CC. It has also nothing to do with these  sync issues, which are obviously not normal.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi Annibee, welcome to the forum! It sounds like you've got a bunch of devices all trying to sync at the same time, and you're probably maxing out your internet connection. How's it going now?


----------



## annibee (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi Victoria, 

Thanks for your help- and your fantastic book!
Progress is extremely slow. Syncing approx 20 images/videos per day. Our Wifi speed is generally pretty good and we often have several devices processing data/streaming Netflix/gaming etc and no issues. I have turned off my phone sync for now and will check how the desktop progress is in the morning.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 20, 2019)

If you pause all the syncing and go to Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test, it'll tell you how fast your connection is. Many people have a fast download speed but slow upload.


----------



## annibee (Jan 20, 2019)

Yes, I checked my upload and it's pretty slow 1.3 -1.6 Mbps. Only 30 images synced overnight.  I'm not sure what I can do about this. We pay for a premium fast internet - but not real fast here (Sydney, Aus).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 20, 2019)

Yep, that's the limitation then. Once you've got the backlog uploaded, it shouldn't be such a problem, if you've previously been able to store them on Dropbox.


----------



## annibee (Jan 21, 2019)

Unfortunately, what I've uploaded is less than a fifth of what I still have to add. So at this rate, it will be over a year before I have my photos secure in the cloud. Dropbox takes nowhere near this long.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 21, 2019)

Can you find somewhere local (computer shop, internet cafe?) that has fast internet to get the backlog uploaded?


----------



## annibee (Jan 22, 2019)

May have to wait until Australia's internet catches up with the rest of the world. Until then - I may just revert back to dropbox.


----------



## annibee (Feb 1, 2019)

Well for some reason, all my photos synced overnight. I'm not sure why, but when I checked this morning they had synced on all devices. Maybe it was the very negative feedback I sent to Adobe yesterday? Who knows, but thankfully it worked and now I can start to upload the rest of my images!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 4, 2019)

That's great news, thanks for sharing!


----------

